# john deere 2940



## schnanders (Apr 30, 2020)

I have a john deere 2940 and my problem is that I had no power steering and the pto wouldn't shut off. I didn't know if the problems were related so I took the cab off and split the tractor and put a new transmmision oil pump in it because I found a hydraulic lead that told me to split the tractor, so I put the new pump in and put the whole tractor back together and the pto still does not shut off . It just keeps going so I checked the pressure in the ports on the transmission cover and that was good so I didn't think it was a valve so I split the tractor again and I am checking the brake clutches and everything looks fine so any other suggestions to check? I'm baffled


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

One possibility is clutch disks(item 26) in pto clutch are warped or seized.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/69220/referrer/navigation/pgId/217412


----------

